# AIRTEL 384Kbps - 999 Rs



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi all.. there has been rumour about this  offer .. but today my connection got switched over to 384kbps..

i get a max download speed of 45kbps.... but ona averrage i get only 38-40 Kbps.. which is quite poor...

upload is good....

anyone got his plan???


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 14, 2008)

Unable to understand


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

i dont get u ??

 ia m just asking people who shifted to this new 384kbps ....  how much do they get download speed...

i get nearly 40kbps roughly of 320 kbps ( i dont know which is KB and whic is kb .. pardon me)

i am losing aorund 8 kbps .. thats why i am asking..


----------



## napster007 (Mar 14, 2008)

it is normal to lose that much on torrents


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

is there a way to optimize ...
8 kbps is more...

nearly half of my upgrade


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 14, 2008)

I have shifted to that plan in december itself!But i never got 384Kbps......always *600kbps*!!!


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 14, 2008)

naveen_reloaded - 
How abt modem charges, if any? And what's the total money that you pay after tax and every thing? 

I pay Rs 960 + 12.4% for 256k connection. I might switch if the initial charges and other things is less.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

modem rental is 50 Rs i think... not sure...
drgrudge.. better switch to this plan ... 384kbps for 999+12% tax = within 1.2k

actually airtel is a SOAB(sonofab...) if i wouldnt have changed this plan.. i would still would have or charged me 999RS + tax for my 256 UL plan...
fortunately i came to know this ...
now i am not getting full 384kbps.. may be its due to rain... wires would have got loose... had this problem prev time...
p.s drgrudge.. were ahave u been....?? so long ... i have seen u in this forum... ( or i should be imagining things  )


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ 
I'm going to ask them in writing that I should get 45 KBps/384kbps otherwise it's useless for me. This is Rs 90 more than BSNL but 50% fast speeds. I need to talk to my parents b4 deciding.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

not a big change in price but definetly big on speed...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 14, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> I'm going to ask them in writing that I should get 45 KBps/384kbps otherwise it's useless for me.


No ISP will give this guarantee. Also, home connections have 1:2 ratio.


----------



## navino87 (Mar 14, 2008)

Is all unlimited 256 changed 2 384???? Even im in u256 plan... but getting same 256...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

ya


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 14, 2008)

navino87 said:


> Is all unlimited 256 changed 2 384???? Even im in u256 plan... but getting same 256...


will depend on the region. Not all region are upgraded. Call customer care for latest buzz. 

I am also on 256UL plan, and always get more than 300 Kbps speed. Right now I am getting 340 Kbps speed.


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 15, 2008)

Acc to the TRAI rules, the speed of the Internet Plans should be more than 80% of the marketed speed.
So for this plan, the speeds should be above 38 KBps.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 15, 2008)

alsiladka said:


> Acc to the TRAI rules, the speed of the Internet Plans should be more than 80% of the marketed speed.
> So for this plan, the speeds should be above 38 KBps.


All ISP are cleaver 
No ISP says speed of 256 Kbps..they say speed upto 256 kbps. And with that they mention ratio. Means suppose you are on 256 connection and 1:2 ratio, than your speed will vary between 128 kbps - 256 kbps.


----------



## xbonez (Mar 15, 2008)

TRAI rules say that u shud receive atleast 80% of what speed ur ISP claims to give. in your case, if u get 38-40, u're receiving more than 80%. and anyways, u'll get better speeds on http/ftp dl's


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> All ISP are cleaver
> No ISP says speed of 256 Kbps..they say speed upto 256 kbps. And with that they mention ratio. Means suppose you are on 256 connection and 1:2 ratio, than your speed will vary between 128 kbps - 256 kbps.




i see in airtel site ( tamil nadu ) saying 256/384 etc.... no upto satement and all...
correct if i am wrong




xbonez said:


> TRAI rules say that u shud receive atleast 80% of what speed ur ISP claims to give. in your case, if u get 38-40, u're receiving more than 80%. and anyways, u'll get better speeds on http/ftp dl's




ya ...  prev with 256 i got around 29-30 ... not the calculated 33.3 Kbps.. for download....


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Is this plan applicable in Bangalore [Karnataka] ? Can't seem to find it on the website.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

still now even in tamilnadu page of airtel.in .. ther eis no mention about this plan...

it seems they dont want to show this plan...
since at present 256kbps UL = 999Rs + tax
and its the same for 384 Kbps also ... kinda confusing.,..
in some other forums.. they 256 is 750 and 384 is 999

really confusing.. best thing is call customer care and ask like u want to upgrade and ask them available plans.. if they didnt mention this plan.. insist them whether that plan is available...


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 15, 2008)

Here in Karnataka
AirTel 256UL is 750+tax (+50 free calls)
AirTel 384UL is 999+tax (+no free calls)


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ where did you get that? It's not on the site is it?

Okay, I called up cust. service and they confirmed the following: 

The New Plan : Rs. 999+12.36% : 384 kbps, no free calls, 95 paise per call
My Current Plan : Rs. 999+12.36% :  256 kbps,  *no free calls*, 1 Re. per call

They said that they were offering 50 free calls earlier, but now it was stopped. I'm actually quite shocked that Airtel is keeping the 256 kbps plan. 

I will be switching over ASAP and have already placed a request. I so totally hope that YouTube Videos will stream now! Right now I have to wait for the whole thing to load.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2008)

I was also using the 256kbps Unlimited.........for more than a year now I guess, untill airtel gave this offer of 512 Kbps for 1200, which I accepted as a test for a month.........and boy am I satisfied......On an *avg* I am getting 60 to 65 KBps i.e 500kbps, evenings and night it touches 80-85KBps i.e. awsome 650 Kbps..........blazing fast for indian standards...........to give a practical idea I can download around 200 to 230 MB in one hour 400 MB in 2 hrs and close to 800MB in 4 hrs flat.......so its like 2 divx everynight!! ...and you can imagin I keep my system running almost 24x7.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ 512 kbps unltd. for 1200? Can you stream YouTube videos without waiting for them to load?


----------



## rollcage (Mar 15, 2008)

sam9s said:


> I was also using the 256kbps Unlimited.........for more than a year now I guess, untill airtel gave this offer of 512 Kbps for 1200, which I accepted as a test for a month.........and boy am I satisfied......On an *avg* I am getting 60 to 65 KBps i.e 500kbps, evenings and night it touches 80-85KBps i.e. awsome 650 Kbps..........blazing fast for indian standards...........to give a practical idea I can download around 200 to 230 MB in one hour 400 MB in 2 hrs and close to 800MB in 4 hrs flat.......so its like 2 divx everynight!! ...and you can imagin I keep my system running almost 24x7.



thats so gr8 ... lucky boy


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> ^^ 512 kbps unltd. for 1200? Can you stream YouTube videos without waiting for them to load?



yep most of the time......but the best part is the video conference with MSN (Windows Live! Messenger) which works like a charm......


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 15, 2008)

rollcage said:


> thats so gr8 ... lucky boy


Airtel customers are always happy. With speed they also get best support.



sam9s said:


> yep most of the time......but the best part is the video conference with MSN (Windows Live! Messenger) which works like a charm......


yaa..MSN video streaming eats less bandwidth than youtube and google videos. I love watching MSN videos.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

it also depends on the proximity of ur connection to the local or nearest node...

may beravi is lucky.. coz whenever we speak about airtel he gives good review..

may be i am not lucky...

and anther thing guys .. i s there a way to reduce ping ?? coz when i did a bandwidth test with speedtest website.... my speed varied according to ping with mumbai node....
i did 5 times... and whenever the ping was low ..( my lowest ping ws 90-100 ms) the speed or bandwidth i got was huge say.. near to 390 KBPs...

could firewall interfer ???


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 15, 2008)

I dont think firewall interfere in speed test result. They have different work.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

wht is normal ping in speedtest website .. to mumbai center


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> yaa..MSN video streaming eats less bandwidth than youtube and google videos. I love watching MSN videos.



I think you mistook, I am not talking about streaming video (flvs). I am talking about Video Conferencing, that is Voice and Video chat at the same time in a single window. I do it with my brother in US almost every night........


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 15, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> may be ravi is lucky.. coz whenever we speak about airtel he gives good review..


LOL......... because I have worked (industrial training of my 6th sem.) in Airtel BB, and have seen their service and speed.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ I'll +1 on airtel support. It is simply flawless. And even speed. I get an insane 31 KB/s [of my max of 32] on a well-seeded torrent.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> ^^ I'll +1 on airtel support. It is simply flawless. And even speed. I get an insane 31 KB/s [of my max of 32] on a well-seeded torrent.



I have completed ditched torrent once I touched Rapidshare.......I get full blown 60-80KBps downloading from RS. They got some really fast servers.
AFA support of Airtel goes not only the support but the quality of cabeling as well as services is also of really high standards.


----------



## rollcage (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey 
I just called them up... there is no plan like UL999 - 384kbps :O
why is that ..  no such plan in delhi



ravi_9793 said:


> Airtel customers are always happy. With speed they also get best support.


kahan ya ... earlier i used get boost in my speeds on reseting the rouer ab to nahi hai,

now they called up last week that, I will get double speed for 100rs, and 75rs talktime.
but then they said on second call its not aplicable on my plan. WTF !!

I have UL699 - 128kbps and get around 150-160kbps,
cant change the plan bcoz my parents wont allow this .. My mobile bill is Rs.865 this month as always above 800 (


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi all, 
its kind of a SECRET Plan.
They are not officially marketing it.
So whoever is on 999 rs 256 Kbps shud simply call the Customer Care and ask them for a switch..there is no change in the amount u will be charged..
and one more info..
there is an airtel 128kbps plan for 699...
Even those users can upgrade to 256kbps at 750 rs per month..
here in bangalore they are readily giving 256 @ 750+taxes and 384@999+taxes... but u need to ask for this urself...they wont tell u all these.


----------



## rollcage (Mar 15, 2008)

alok4best said:


> Hi all,
> its kind of a SECRET Plan.
> They are not officially marketing it.
> So whoever is on 999 rs 256 Kbps shud simply call the Customer Care and ask them for a switch..there is no change in the amount u will be charged..
> ...


I just asked again its not there in delhi.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 15, 2008)

@rollcage, I think north region is not upgraded to new plans. It will take some time.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

AIRTEL SSHOULD ADVERTISE THIS !!!

or automatically shift those lower bandwidth users ro higher ... ???

how can a  business person can know all the updates in thier plan and tarrif...
thisis is rediculous....

Money hungry corporates!!!


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> AIRTEL SSHOULD ADVERTISE THIS !!!
> 
> or automatically shift those lower bandwidth users ro higher ... ???
> 
> ...



I dont think money is a reason behind this...
See , if they advertise it openly, it will fetch them millions of new customers...Many new customers , that too on a higher bandwidth means more load on an ISP...

So actually they are trying to keep their subscriber base in a limit that their Infrastructure can sustain...

its the same how sometime back they used to give 256Kbps to 128Kbps users during night hours unofficially..


Its like u shud be happy if they give u higher speed, and stay cool even u dnt get it..hehehehe


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

ya ... but i dont think airtel is under pressure more than bsnl !!!!

if so.. isnt it a fraud in charging 999Rs for one customer with 256 Kbps and 384 Kbps with another???

isnt ita DOUBLE STANDARD ??


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> ya ... but i dont think airtel is under pressure more than bsnl !!!!
> 
> if so.. isnt it a fraud in charging 999Rs for one customer with 256 Kbps and 384 Kbps with another???
> 
> isnt ita DOUBLE STANDARD ??


We do not live in an Ideal world..[] .
and isnt it great that Airtel is giving whatever they are promising.
Look at ISPs like Sify and others...how bluntly do they cheat ppl giving shared speeds.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

agree.... compare to other isp.. airtel is better....

but if this is america ... they would have filed a class suite...


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> ya ... but i dont think airtel is under pressure more than bsnl !!!!
> 
> if so.. isnt it a fraud in charging 999Rs for one customer with 256 Kbps and 384 Kbps with another???
> 
> isnt ita DOUBLE STANDARD ??



Its not fraud, or double standards, AIRTEL sometimes offer a change in plan to specific customers, that usually depends upon the usage, credibility their future marketing strategy etc. Sometimes its a test phase to see how well the plan is accepted. AFA I know when I accepted their offer there was no 512kbps unlimited plan for 1200. I dont know about now.......


----------



## rollcage (Mar 15, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> @rollcage, I think north region is not upgraded to new plans. It will take some time.



ya thats the case ... in north its not available yet,

a friend of mine did get a call form airtel for 512kulimited in 1200bucks but he didnt opt for it.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 16, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Its not fraud, or double standards, AIRTEL sometimes offer a change in plan to specific customers, that usually depends upon the usage, credibility their future marketing strategy etc. Sometimes its a test phase to see how well the plan is accepted. AFA I know when I accepted their offer there was no 512kbps unlimited plan for 1200. I dont know about now.......




no its not like giving a special allowance to a person who consumes too much of bandwidth !!!!

the thing u say is ... a person who DL too much are given special previalge ... ?? am i right ???

if thats the case .. they should have given to all...  i think many today are using thier connection to max...

its pure money bussiness...


----------



## sam9s (Mar 16, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> no its not like giving a special allowance to a person who consumes too much of bandwidth !!!!
> 
> the thing u say is ... a person who DL too much are given special previalge ... ?? am i right ???
> 
> ...



 No dear friend, when I say usage, I mean is how well your relation is with the company, and that how well is your credibility (timely bill payment, duration etc) , also I am not saying this is the only reason, this could be one of the reasons. It has happened a number of times while Airtel dealing with me. I remember airtel offered me 1rs/min STD plan(landline) long before it became common.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 16, 2008)

sam9s said:


> No dear friend, when I say usage, I mean is how well your relation is with the company, and that how well is your credibility (timely bill payment, duration etc) , also I am not saying this is the only reason, this could be one of the reasons. It has happened a lots of time Airtel dealing with me. I remember airtel offered me 1rs/min STD plan(landline) long before it became common.




 i never paid my bills on date coz i simply cant--out of station, but that didnt stop them from contacting me to change plans !!!!


anyway... they should have atleast posted in thier site...


----------



## sam9s (Mar 16, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> i never paid my bills on date coz i simply cant--out of station, but that didnt stop them from contacting me to change plans !!!!



yes but that is *after* the plan is comercially available, for me they always offered me the previlidge of having even before it became commercially available.

Plus as I said good credability is not the ONLY reason....... but it does makes a difference (with any company, bank for that matter)


----------



## rollcage (Mar 16, 2008)

man .. they called me up that they want to give the 100rs topup, they they cal n tell me that sorry sir we cant give you bcoz you are on 1:1, 
double speed topup pack of 100bucks is for 1:2 plan..

WTF man ... they are idiots


----------



## sam9s (Mar 17, 2008)

rollcage said:


> man .. they called me up that they want to give the 100rs topup, they they cal n tell me that sorry sir we cant give you bcoz you are on 1:1,
> double speed topup pack of 100bucks is for 1:2 plan..
> 
> WTF man ... they are idiots



hehe......customer care is sometimes like this........ but just think this is one of the better customer care we have in our ISPs.........try BSNL and you will know what I mean.............


----------



## rollcage (Mar 17, 2008)

sam9s said:


> hehe......customer care is sometimes like this........ but just think this is one of the better customer care we have in our ISPs.........try BSNL and you will know what I mean.............


I know ya ... I have the 2 bsnl landline also .. i know how they are
but one thing about bsnl/mtnl is that at least their bill n tariff is crystal clear.

and for Airtel you need to take up the lens when bill comes, but in the end u find its al right. just freaking mba's change the names to confuse people.

2ndly, Except everthing else .. atl;east AirTel should give same tariff in all circles, we are in ****ing india man, they making us fool. if you can have a plan in 750rs in bangalore why not in jaipur, or lucknow or guwahati. (considering technology installed is equal)


----------



## axxo (Mar 17, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> i never paid my bills on date coz i simply cant--out of station, but that didnt stop them from contacting me to change plans !!!!
> 
> anyway... they should have atleast posted in thier site...



pal...just confirm me if you are getting 512kbps plan for 1.2k..also what is the current upload speed for ur torrents? 1:1?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 1, 2008)

rollcage said:


> 2ndly, Except everthing else .. atl;east AirTel should give same tariff in all circles, we are in ****ing india man, they making us fool. if you can have a plan in 750rs in bangalore why not in jaipur, or lucknow or guwahati. (considering technology installed is equal)



Yea I agree with you on this......Airtel broadband is very location specific, even for their tariffs. I don't know,,,,,,but they greatly emphasize on feasibility. Well I wont complain , atleast they don't compromise on quality if maintaining a connection is not feasible in any area.


----------

